# دائرة الرنين الكهربي اللتى تجعلك من اغنى الناس



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع ان تم اخذه على محمل اجدية فستكون صاحب مشروع يجعلك من اغنى الناس

تعلمون ان اصحاب شركات البترول من اغنى الناس وكذالك كل العملين فى هذا المجال من الطاقة 

ونظرا لاهميته وعدم علم الكثييرين بالطاقة اللتى وضعها الله سبحانة وتعالى فى الماء

فقد جعل منه كل شئ حى و كل ماتتطلبه الحياة تجدة فيه

فسبحان الله العظيم وسبحان الله وبحمده 

تم اكتشاف الطاقة فى الماء منذ مايزيد عن عشرين عاما ولهذا العلم من العلوم المحرمة على الشعوب 

لانه لايعود بالنفع والمال على اصحاب شركات البترول واحتكارهم للاسعار

ولذا شاء الله تعالى ان يظهر الطاقة الموجودة بالماء

وقد اكتشفها العلم استانلى ماير عن طريق تعريض الما ء لترد من جهاز رنين كهربي يصدر موجات مربعة تقوم بتفكيك الماااااااااااء الى عنصريه الاساسيين الهيدروجين والاكسجين وادخالهم الى المحرك بدلا عن البنزين 

ولكن للاسف تعم بعد فترة التعتيم عليه وقتل فى اسباب مجهولة 

واليوم يعكف الكثير من شباب العلم على تصنيع تلك الدئرة وكل يبتكر ويستحدث شئيا جديدا بها

ولذا انتظر منكم ان تضعوا ابتكاراتكم لتلك الدوائر حتى تنتشر 
ولا يحتفظ بالفكرة شخص ويختفى للابد كما حدث للكثيرين

فأن انتشرت الفكرة اصبحت فى امان ويمكنك تطوير الدائرة وتحديثها لبيعها ونجاح مشروعك


وهذة الدائرة تعمل على تحرير طاقة الماء 
فأتمنى الا يتدخل احد بالسفسطة و الكلام اللذى لامعنى له الا المحافظة على مصالحه الشخصية وراسمالة من عمله فى مجال البترول

وسأقوم برفع بعض الحلول اللتى توصل لها اخوتكم من العرب والصور والافلام اللتى تساعد على انتاجها تباعا
فهذة دعوة للمشاركة الجادة لمصلحة المسلمين ولخدمتكم

فلا تحرمونا من مشاركاتكم وابداعاتكم:31:


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عودة لوضع بعض الصور لاحد الدوائر 

اللتى صنعها احد المهندسين العرب 
من اخوكم على الزملى 


انتظروا حتى يكتمل تحميل الصور


1==


رسم الدائرة 









2==
تابع رسم الدائرة





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1280x800.





3==
بعض القطع المستخدمة 
من مكثفات







4==
بعض المكثفات وسعتها





5==






6==







7==






8==
رسم توضيحى لدائرة




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 526x323.






9==
كشف بالعناصر المستخدمة ولكن الصورة سيئة الى حد ما





ونسأل الله تعالى له الجنة والتوفيق والسداد فى الدنيا والاخرة لمن قام بتصميم تلك الدائرة 



===


----------



## zibara (17 مارس 2008)

مشششكوووررر جداً وارجو المتابعة 
تحياتي


----------



## alsaneyousef (17 مارس 2008)

نعلم بأنه يمكن تجزئة الماء إلى هيدروجين و أوكسجين باستخدام الكهرباء . لكن كتب الكيمياء الرسمية تدعي بأن هذه العملية تتطلب كمية طاقة أكثر من الطاقة الناتجة عن فصل هذين الغازين . قد يكون هذا صحيح لكن فقط في أسوأ حالة مفترضة ، و هي الحالة ذاتها التي يوصفها لنا العلم الرسمي . لكن عندما يتم صدم الماء بموجات ذات ترددات محددة ، مستخدمين نظاماً تم تعديله من قبل المخترع ستانلي مييرز، سيتداعى بعدها الماء مباشرةً و تنفصل جزئياته ليتحول إلى غاز الهيدروجين وغاز الأوكسجين ‍‍‍‍‍!. كل ذلك باستخدام مقدار قليل جداً من الكهرباء‍‍‍‍‍ !. الخلاصة هي أنه يمكن توفير كميات غير محدودة من وقود الهيدروجين لتقوم بتشغيل المحركات بنفس كلفة الماء ( أي بعكس ما تدعيه الجهات العلمية و الإقتصادية ) هذا ما بدأ يقوم به الكثير من الأشخاص حول العالم ، بعد أن تعرفوا على هذه التقنية البسيطة جداً في الحصول وقود عالي الكفاءة من الماء العادي .(هذه الوسيلة سهلة جداً‌ مما يجعلها قابلة للإنتشار الواسع و السريع بين الناس ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍ و هذا بالذات هو السبب الرئيسي الذي أدى إلى اغتيال المخترع" مايرز"مباشرة‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!). 










الطريقة التقليدية التي تتبعها شركات الطاقة توصي بحفظ غازي الهيدروجين و الأكسيجين في خزانات غاز مختومة ، لكن ذلك لم يعد ضروريا الآن . فهناك طريقة آمن وأفضل لإنتاج هذين الغازين البسيطين الذين يمكن لهما أن يشغلان أي محرك بنزين . كل ما عليك فعله هو تخزين الماء في حوض تخزين و من ثم استخدام مضخة لضخ الماء إلى جهاز (الكاربرتير) ، لكنه يمر أولاً من خلال خلية ذات تصميم بسيط جداً ، تعمل على فصل الماء إلى هيدروجين و أكسيجين . ذلك بواسطة ذبذبات ذات تردد محدد يعمل على فصل جزيئات الماء ! تصدر هذه الذبذبات من دارة طنين إلكترونية رخيصة الثمن ( 300 ل.س ) ! و لهذا التصميم آلية معيّنة ( تعمل عمل دواسة البنزين ) تمكن السائق من التحكم بكمية الطاقة المطلوبة !.
هذه الوسيلة تغنيك عن الغاز التقليدي المستخدم للطبخ و التدفئة . إنها مشابهة لعملية التحليل الكهربائية التي يدرسونها في المدارس ، ( عندما نغطس قطبين كهربائيين في وعاء من الماء، تنجذب جزئيات الهيدروجين الموجبة على القطب السالب بينما تنجذب جزئيات الأكسجين السالبة إلى القطب الموجب) . هناك طريقة خاصة تمكننا من إنتاج كميات كافية من الهيدروجين بسهولة و بكلفة بسيطة جداً ، و هي مناسبة للاستخدامات المنزلية (كالطبخ و التدفئة ) مما تجعلنا نستبدل اسطوانات الغاز التقليدية إلى الأبد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 مارس 2008)

تاريخ التسجيل: Mar 2008
المشاركات: 28 
المواضيع: 5
مشاركات: 23
عدد مشاركاته لهذا اليوم : 7  
عدد مرات الشكر: 0 
تم شكره 0 مره فى 0 مشاركة 






*رد: دائرة الرنين الكهربي اللتى تجعلك من اغنى الناس* 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم 

والان الى الروابط الاصلية فقد عثرت عليها اثناء بحثي على الانترنت

وفيها فائدة عظيمة


الروابط
http://www.google.de/search?q=you+%3A%0Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.icubenetwork.c om%2Ffiles%2Fwatercar%2Fnon-commercial%2Fdave%2Fvideos%2FWfcrep.WMV&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US

fficial&client=firefox-a

وهنا ايضا
http://waterfuel.t35.com/wf_meyer_lawton.html

وهنا اكثر من 500 صفحة تتحدث عن الطاقة الحرة 
http://waterfuel.100free.com/links_water_fuel.html

وهنا رابط للشرح 

http://www.datalink.net.ua/h2o/D14.pdf


وهنا رابط لطريقة حديثة ايضا

http://merlib.org/files/pgfed/D16.pdf
وستجدون العجب العجاب هنا 
http://www.web-space.tv/free-energy/


اتمنى ان تفتحت لنا طرق ومشاريع للشباب اللذى يبحث عن وظيفة فقط ولا امل له 

الان اخى الكريم امامك الكثير والكثير لتعمله فالقطاع الخاص و المشروع الجديبد اساس نجاحك


----------



## alsaneyousef (17 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللةخير وشكرا على المجهود الكبير وعلى افادتنا


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## ماجيك الساحر (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ali_almatari (19 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير ونسال الله ان يعيننا على تطبيقة


----------



## ليث فاهم (19 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## mmech_72 (21 مارس 2008)

*هام جدا من العضو mmech_72*

السلام عليكم:
يوجد في سوريا كتاب عن الطاقة الحرة ما خوذ عن الانترنت
هناك افكار اخرى في مجال الطاقة المجانية
ما ذا تقول في فكرة دارة الكترونية تقوم بهز المجال المغناطيسي الثابت 
والاروع من ذلك انها ذات مردود اكبر من الواحد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2008)

قائمة باسعار بيع تكل الدوائر على النتر نت مع صورها 



> I Repair INVERTERS!
> 
> Do you have an Inverter which is burned out or simply will not work? Why not have it fixed. Check my repair prices below:
> 10 Watt-100 Watt: $9.99
> ...



انتظر قليلا حتى يكتمل تحميل الصور 


1==





2===






3===






4==

صورة البيوردة المستخدمة 






وهذا سعرها $99.99

وطبعا ممكن تعرف المكسب كبير وحجمة من القطع الموجودة اللتى لاتساوى الخمسة دولاراتفهيا لمن ارد ان يتقدم ويصبح صاحب اكبر مشروع من نوعه


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2008)

و هذة قيمتها 
Single O2 Sensor EFIE Module
$49.99

وانتظر تحميل الصورة لتراها











مشروع ناجح جدا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2008)

mmech_72 قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> يوجد في سوريا كتاب عن الطاقة الحرة ما خوذ عن الانترنت
> هناك افكار اخرى في مجال الطاقة المجانية
> ما ذا تقول في فكرة دارة الكترونية تقوم بهز المجال المغناطيسي الثابت
> والاروع من ذلك انها ذات مردود اكبر من الواحد



وعليكم السلام اخى الكريم

نعم هناك ما يسمى بالمحركات دائمة الحركة اللتى لا تتوقف ابدا وتعمل بنظام الطرد لمغناطيسلات ثابته ويستخدم لتوليد الكهربا وادارة السيارات بدلا من محركات الاحتراق الداخلى 

ولكن موضعنا الان عن الطاقة الحرة اللتى قد تستخدم للطهى والتدفئة وتوليد الكهربا و كوقود للسيارات او حتى لرفع ومضاعفة قوة السيارات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2008)

شكل الداااااااااااااااااائرة بعد التشطيب 

الصورة هنا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2008)

صور بعض القطع الالكترونه المستخدمة 
1==| TRANSFORMERS |






2===
| ICs





IC HOLDERS

3==





4==
SPDT Switches






5==
| Rotaty 3 Position & 6 Position Switches







6===| Binding Posts









انتظر لاكتمال تحميل الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (21 مارس 2008)

*ل*  The Famous Electrolyzer and two Bubblers (Flash-Back Arrestors)

شكل لدائرة سيارة 







ويمكن توليد هذا اللهب للحام الحديد









written: 2 H2O + Electric current => 2 H2  + O2 Now we know that it is: 2 H2O + Electric current => *H + H + H + H + O + O* => 2 H2 + O2  The middle step 

 
*  Hydroxy (hydrogen and oxygen) :*
 Stan Meyer used a signal generator, rewired alternator, and a tube style electrolysis cell to run his Dune Buggy on water. He had numerous patents in the US and Internationally I've read most of Stanley Meyers patents and although I don't agree with his interpretation of the chemistry, he's inventions works.
 We also have the ambition to run cars on water, but it is very difficult. The main reason is that the gas demand varies a lot depending on the driver and driving conditions. To get a car to idle on pure hydroxy gas is easy and also to keep steady highway speed. The challenge is when the driver is climbing a steep hill or in city traffic. To cover both extremes; low gas production when idling at a red light and then huge gas production when the light turns green, we have to develop the hydroxy generator further. We are confident that we will succeed but it will take time. Right now we have an electrolyzer in production that will be five times more efficient than the car electrolyzer we have now. I doubt that it will be sufficient to run my Jeep Grand Cherokee, but time will tell. If not, we'll ad electronics to boost the hydrogen production and also get more hydrogen atoms. That should definitely be enough. Meanwhile, I use the electrolyzer to reduce my fuel bills significantly and at the same time releasing almost no harmfull emissions.
 The pictures below show water burning. The hydroxy gas comes from our electrolyzer. Note the red color of the flame. That's typical for hydrogen.







Here are three favorite videos that show that it is doable. Click on the video you wish to view below.
   Stanley MeyerDenny Klein     XOGEN​  Especially "XOGEN" and "Danny Klein" shows the hydroxy gas that our car electrolyzer produce. ​ * Look at those videos and it will be a lot easier to understand.  *​  Danny Klein says he has patent on the method, which is NOT true or at least the patent is not valid, because there has to be something unique about it to get a patent. This is simple electrolyses and the gas HHO, is nothing new. It is just lately that more thorough studies of it began though. Earlier the electrolyses process was written: 2 H2O + Electric current => 2 H2 + O2 Now we know that it is: 2 H2O + Electric current => *H + H + H + H + O + O* => 2 H2 + O2  The middle step is very important because it is in * that form* the gas is used. The single atom hydrogen does not react like normal molecular hydrogen. It is just as powerfull in single atom stage as two hydrogen atoms in a molecule are. It also has other unique properties which we are just beginning to discover. ​  During our experiments, we've found that the hydroxy gas has * variable* energy value ! When the flame is put close to a brick stone the temperature rise to over 4.000 Centigrade. When burning in air, like in the pictures above the flame has a temperature of app 300o C. Based on this we are getting some steel tubes built in brick stones to be used as heaters. We'll see how that works. ​  To install the electrolyzer in a car is very easy as you can see:

 room condition, but this is an every day driver.










 *Pulse Generator.* Perfect for testing and hydrogen production at home.


----------



## اياد الكوز (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

بعض الصور للدائرة وجدتها فى هذا الرابط

http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/555-timer-pulse-generator/

انتظر تحميل الصور 









وهذا الربط لشرح الدائرة












==================







==============










=====================











===================











===========================










<<<<==


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

تابع تحميل باقي الصور والدوائر

======









======================














==============================












=================================









================================


















====================








================

















=================











==============================
















================















=-


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

للمزيد من المعلومات هنا

http://www.doctronics.co.uk/555.htm​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

*
Pin connections*





_You can use the 555 effectively
without understanding the function
of each pin in detail._​ The 555 timer is an extremely versatile integrated circuit which can be used to build lots of different circuits.
Up
*.
Astable circuits*

Astable circuits produce pulses. The circuit most people use to make a 555 astable looks like this:




As you can see, the *frequency*, or *repetition rate*, of the output pulses is determined by the values of two resistors, _R_1 and _R_2 and by the timing capacitor, _C_.
The *design formula* for the frequency of the pulses is:




 The HIGH and LOW times of each pulse can be calculated from:




 




 The *duty cycle* of the waveform, usually expressed as a percentage, is given by:




 An alternative measurement of HIGH and LOW times is the *mark space ratio*:




 Before calculating a frequency, you should know that it is usual to make _R_1=1 kW because this helps to give the output pulses a duty cycle close to 50%, that is, the HIGH and LOW times of the pulses are approximately equal.
Remember that design formulae work in fundamental units. However, it is often more convenient to work with other combinations of units:
_resistance_ _capacitance_ _period_ _frequency_



F s Hz



µF s Hz



µF ms kHz With _R_ values in MW and _C_ values in µF, the frequency will be in Hz. Alternatively, with _R_ values in kW and _C_ values in µF, frequencies will be in kHz.
Suppose you want to design a circuit to produce a frequency of approximately 1 kHz for an alarm application. What values of _R_1, _R_2 and _C_ should you use?
_R_1 should be 1kW, as already explained. This leaves you with the task of selecting values for _R_2 and _C_. The best thing to do is to rearrange the design formula so that the _R_ values are on the right hand side:




 Now substitute for _R_1 and _f_ :





You are using _R_ values in kW and _f_ values in kHz, so _C_ values will be in µF.
To make further progress, you must choose a value for _C_. At the same time, it is important to remember that *practical values* for _R_2 are between 1 kW and 1MW. Suppose you choose _C_ = 10 nF = 0.01 µF:





that is:





and:





This is within the range of practical values and you can choose values from the E12 range of 68 kW or 82 kW. (The E12 range tells you which values of resistor are manufactured and easily available from suppliers.)
A *test circuit* can be set up on prototype board, as follows:




With the values of _R_1, _R_2 and _C_ shown, the LED should flash at around 10 Hz.
What happens if you replace _R_2 with an LDR or a thermistor? This gives an astable which changes frequency in response to light intensity, or with temperature.


 Up
*.
Astable component selection*

With a little practice, it is quite easy to choose appropriate values for a 555 timer astable. To make things even easier, you might like to download the DOCTRONICS *555 timer component selection* program.
The program works with _Windows 95_ and looks like this:



To download the program (~210K), click on its image.


 Up
*.
More astables*

_Extended duty cycle astable_:
An extremely useful variation of the standard astable circuit involves adding a diode in parallel with _R_2:




This simple addition has a dramatic effect on the behaviour of the circuit. The timing capacitor, _C_, is now filled *only* through _R_1 and emptied *only* through_ R_2.
The *design equation* for the output pulse frequency is:




HIGH and LOW times are calculated from:




 




 With this circuit, the duty cycle can be any value you want. If _R_1 > _R_2, the duty cycle will be greater than 50% (*****alent to a mark space ratio of more than 1.0). On the other hand, if _R_2 > _R_1, the duty cycle will be less than 50% (mark space ratio less than 1.0).
This version of the 555 astable is used in the cyclist/pedestrian safety lights project.


 Up
_Minimum component astable_:
This is a cheap and cheerful astable using just one resistor and one capacitor as the timing components:




Note that there is no connection to pin 7 and that _R_1 is linked to the output, pin 3.
The *design equation* for the circuit is:




 The HIGH and LOW times are _supposed_ to be equal, giving a duty cycle of 50% (*****alent to a mark space ratio of 1.0).



However, if you build this circuit, it is probable that the HIGH time will be longer than the LOW time. (This happens because the maximum voltage reached by the output pulses is less than the power supply voltage.) Things will get worse if the output current increases.
If you need an astable circuit which can be adjusted to give an accurate frequency, this circuit is _not_ the one to choose.


 Up
_Diminishing frequency astable_:
The excitement and realism of electronic games, including roulette, can be increased using an astable circuit which is triggered to produce rapid pulses initially, but which then slows down and eventually stops altogether.
It is easy to modify the basic 555 astable circuit to produce this result:




When the 'go' button is pressed, the 47 µF capacitor in parallel with the timing network, _R_1, _R_2 and _C_, charges up very quickly through the 100 W resistor. When the button is released, the astable continues to oscillate but the charge stored slowly leaks away, with the result that it takes longer and longer to charge up the timing capacitor. To trigger the next pulse, the voltage across _C_ must increase to two thirds of the power supply voltage. After a while, the voltage across the 47 µF drops below this value and the pulses stop.
With the values shown, the initial frequency is about 100 Hz and the output pulses coast to a stop after around 40 seconds.
The initial frequency can be calculated from the design equation for the basic 555 astable. To give a realistic coasting time, you should use large values for the resistors _R_1 and _R_2. The coasting time is determined by the 47 µF capacitor. Experiment with different values until you get the effect you want.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

_Diminishing frequency astable_:
The excitement and realism of electronic games, including roulette, can be increased using an astable circuit which is triggered to produce rapid pulses initially, but which then slows down and eventually stops altogether.
It is easy to modify the basic 555 astable circuit to produce this result:




When the 'go' button is pressed, the 47 µF capacitor in parallel with the timing network, _R_1, _R_2 and _C_, charges up very quickly through the 100 W resistor. When the button is released, the astable continues to oscillate but the charge stored slowly leaks away, with the result that it takes longer and longer to charge up the timing capacitor. To trigger the next pulse, the voltage across _C_ must increase to two thirds of the power supply voltage. After a while, the voltage across the 47 µF drops below this value and the pulses stop.
With the values shown, the initial frequency is about 100 Hz and the output pulses coast to a stop after around 40 seconds.
The initial frequency can be calculated from the design equation for the basic 555 astable. To give a realistic coasting time, you should use large values for the resistors _R_1 and _R_2. The coasting time is determined by the 47 µF capacitor. Experiment with different values until you get the effect you want.


 Up
*.
RESET input*

If the RESET input, pin 4, is held HIGH, a 555 astable circuit functions as normal. However, if the RESET input is held LOW, output pulses are stopped. You can investigate this effect by connecting a switch/pull down resistor voltage divider to pin 4:




Here is the circuit on prototype board:




Use the *design formula*, or the DOCTRONICS *component selector* program to calculate the frequency of pulses you would expect to obtain with this circuit.
In an electronic die, provided the output pulses are fast enough, it is impossible to 'cheat' by holding down the button for a definite length of time.
Think about how you could use this circuit together with a bistable as part of a burglar alarm. Under normal conditions, the output of the bistable is LOW and the astable is stopped. If the alarm is triggered, the output of the bistable goes HIGH and the pulses start, sounding the alarm.


 Up
*.
CONTROL VOLTAGE input*

By applying a voltage to the CONTROL VOLTAGE input, pin 5, you can alter the timing characteristics of the device. In the astable mode, the control voltage can be varied from 1.7 V to the power supply voltage, producing an output frequency which can be higher or lower than the frequency set by the _R_1, _R_2, _C_ timing network.
The CONTROL VOLTAGE input can be used to build an astable with a *frequency modulated* output. In the circuit below, one astable is used to control the frequency of a second, giving a 'police siren' sound effect.




In most applications, the CONTROL VOLTAGE input is not used. It is usual to connect a 10 nF capacitor between pin 5 and 0 V to prevent interference. You don't need to do this in building a test circuit, but this 'bypass' or 'decoupling' capacitor should be included in your final circuit.


 Up
*.
Monostable circuits*

A monostable circuit produces a single pulse when triggered. The two questions about monostables you immediately need to ask are:
How can the circuit be *triggered* to produce an output pulse?
How is the duration, or *period*, of the output pulse determined?
The circuit used to make a 555 timer monostable is:




As you can see, the trigger input is held HIGH by the 10 kW pull up resistor and is pulsed LOW when the trigger switch is pressed. The circuit is triggered by a *falling edge*, that is, by a sudden transition from HIGH to LOW.
The trigger pulse, produced by pressing the button, _must_ be of shorter duration than the intended output pulse.
The *period*, t, of the output pulse can be calculated from the *design equation*:




 Remember again about *compatible measurement units*:
_resistance_ _capacitance_ _period_



F s



µF s



µF ms With _R_1 = 1 MW and _C_ = 1 µF, the output pulse will last for 1.1 s.
You can build a test version of the 555 monostable as follows:




By clicking on the monostable tab, the *555 component selection* program can be used to investigate the effect of different _R_1 and _C_ values:



To download the program (~210K), click on its image.


 Up
*.
More about triggering*

For a simple 555 monostable, the trigger pulse _must_ be shorter than the output pulse. Sometimes you want to trigger the monostable from a longer pulse:




The trigger network detects the falling edge at the end of each _V_in pulse, producing a short 'spike' which triggers the monostable at the appropriate time. The period of the monostable pulse is shorter than the period of the _V_in pulses.
If you want to trigger the monostable from a rising edge, you need to add a transistor NOT gate to the trigger circuit:




If you build these circuits, it is interesting to investigate the action of the trigger network using an oscilloscope.


 Up
*.
555 as a transducer driver*

A transducer is a subsytem which converts energy from one form into another, where one of the forms is electrical. In an output transducer, for example, electrical energy can be converted into light, sound, or movement.
The output of a 555 timer can deliver more than 100 mA of current. This means that output transducers including buzzers, filament lamps, loudspeakers and small motors can be connected directly to the output of the 555, pin 3.
You can use the 555 as a *transducer driver*, that is, as an electronic switch which turns the transducer ON or OFF:




This circuit has an *inverting Schmitt trigger *action. The 'inverting' part of this de******ion means that when _V_in is LOW, the output is HIGH, and when _V_in is HIGH, the output is LOW.
In a 'Schmitt trigger' circuit there are two different *switching thresholds*. If _V_in is slowly increased starting from 0 V, the output voltage snaps from HIGH to LOW when _V_in reaches a level equal to 2/3 of the power supply voltage. Once this level has been exceeded, decreasing _V_in does not affect the output until _V_in drops below 1/3 of the power supply voltage. (If an input change in one direction produces a different result from a change in the opposite direction, the circuit is said to show *hysteresis*.)
If a filament lamp is connected between the positive power supply rail and the output, as shown above, current flows through the lamp when the output voltage is LOW. In other words, the lamp lights when the input voltage is HIGH.
If you connect the lamp between the output and 0 V, the circuit will still work, but the lamp will light when the input voltage is LOW:




Note that, in both versions of the circuit pins 2 and 6 are joined together. The circuit can be simplified by omitting the 10 nF bypass capacitor, and will continue to work when the RESET input, pin 4 is left unconnected.
Some people are very fond of this circuit and use it whenever a transducer driver is required. However, with a HIGH/LOW digital input signal the same result can be achieved more obviously and at lower cost using a transistor switch circuit.


​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

plitude in comparison with the sine and sawtooth waveforms. Check out the pictures below. 



 This is the top of the circuit board. I used some non-coppered perfboard I had lying about to build the circuit on. Whenever I use perfboard, I like to mark up my perfboard with some fine point Sharpie markers and get all the connections worked out before I actually construct the circuit. I find it easier to do it this way. 



 This is the back side. It's a little more challenging using this type of perfboard over the copper padded type. 



 Here is a view of the front. The enclosure comes from a defunct 4-way data switch box. I gutted it and created some graphics for the faceplate. It measures 7.5"x2.25"x5" deep.  For the frequency range switch, I used a recycled rotary switch from an old parallel port A/B switch box. To make it work with this circuit, I had to disassemble it and rearrange the insides a little bit, but now it does exactly what I want it to. (I know, I could have just bought a new rotary switch, but I had this switch lying around...) Since I am using a single female BNC jack and a single 1/4" jack wired in parallel, I decided to use three SPST switches to switch between the different waveforms. One of the switches will be a on-center off-on type. I figure the middle position would make a nice "kill switch" which will prevent any waveforms from reaching the output jacks. I like the idea, because if I don't want any output, I can just flip that switch and leave the unit powered up. Of course, one could just use another rotary switch with a SPST switch that could act as a kill switch as well. I used the SPST switches mainly because I had a bunch of them lying around waiting for a new home...
This homebrew function generator isn't as fancy or accurate as the ones that are on the market, but for a do-it-yourselfer hobbyist type, it's adequate. I have found that the sine wave isn't totally accurate when I switch between frequency ranges, but I have incorporated a pot which corrects any waveform offsets, so it still quite useable and pretty accurate. Not too bad for a $20 project.​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

*Electronics -- ICL8038-based Oscillator*

*Overview*

The circuit here presents an Oscillator featuring the following attributes:
 1.1A guaranteed output current for sine and triangle waves with thermal shutdown and protection diodes
 Variable offset and gain for the sine/triangle output
 CMOS-compatible complementary square wave outputs capable of driving into 50 Ohm with rise/fall times of 30ns at 10V (new in Rev 3).
 Frequency range 0.5Hz to 300 kHz (but signal degenerates when approaching the upper frequency limit)
 Single supply operation, 5V to 15V
 About 50% duty cycle (non-precision and adjustable via a trim pot)
(This is the *3rd revision* dated 09/2004.) 

*Circuit*

The circuit is a fairly easy design: It consists of the actual VCO (ICL8038 with supplement parts), the sine and triangle output stage (LT1210) and the CMOS-compatible output stage using the MOSFET driver chip ICL7667. 
*Download function generator circuit schematic*:
PNG image (854x734 as seen below): funcgen8038-rev3.png (26kb)
High-quality PDF: funcgen8038-rev3.pdf (162kb)
Permission to copy and use this schematic is hereby granted provided credit is given where it is due. 




The ICL8038 and all parts around on the lower half of the sheet make up the actual oscillator which is a modified design based on one of the application examples in Intersil's data sheet. There is a large 6-stage switch (S1) to select the major frequency and a logarithmic potentiometer (R2) for minor frequency selection.
I discourage implementing the oscillator as shown in the above sheet because most of the other potentiometers turned out to be without significant enough effect on the output wave form to jusify their application. Furthermore, duty cycle adjustment will not keep a 50% ratio over all frequencies.
The switch S2 is used to choose between sine and triangle wave for the high-current amplifier. 
The CD4030 on the left top is used as CMOS-logic signal preconditioning feeding the MOSFET driver IC ICL7667 as output stage for the complementary square wave output. The application of the two XOR gates has the advantage that it can supply a sqare wave and its complement without time offset between them (because CMOS has balanced raise and fall times). Use a bypass capacitor near the ICL7667 device as it can draw quite strong currents and is capable of driving into 50 Ohm up to at least 10V resulting in rise/fall times of 30ns. So, I'm now entirely satisfied with the digital output. 
The industry-standard LM741 in combination with R11 is used to adjust the sine/triangle offset level. (Hint: You should probably use something better here - especially more output current cannot hurt.) Since this oscillator is single-supply, it comes handy that you can change the "zero level" of the wave output; you will normally adjust that to half of the supply voltage. R11 is meant to be available to the user.
The actual sine/triangle output amplifier was a bit hard to find because it should be able to drive 1A while still not degenerating signal wave form at some hundred kHz. After some searching, I found the ADSL line driver LT1210 from Linear Technology. Being an ADSL line driver, it has a high GBP and high slew rate while providing the required output current (1.1A guaranteed) at all frequencies in question. The part can be obtained e.g. from Bürklin.
It turned out that this quick current feedback amplifier required very good DC decoupling/bypassing capacitors in order not to start oscillating of its own (at frequencies up to 40MHz). It took me a lot of time to get it work properly; but once that is achieved, the amplifier shows very good performance. (Note: The current implementation is not yet perfect as I noted some months later: It may still start oscillating for parts of the period when driving some special loads.)
R18 is used to trim the VCO output offset from the ICL8038 (about half supply voltage). R12 is meant for the user as gain adjustment to tune the sine/triangle amplitude from zero to more than supply voltage (resulting in wave tips being cut off). The maximum gain is trimmed by R13/R14 and care sould be taken to use proper values (consult LT1210's data sheet for details).​










http://www.intersil.com/cda/devicein...L8038%2C0.html








http://www.intersil.com/data/FN/FN2864.pdf


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

*Circuit.jpg* De******ion: 
Filesize: 42.09 KB Viewed: 1569 Time(s) 







_________________
Don't believe anything you see or hear!​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

[SIZE=+3]Function Generator 




[SIZE=+1]Notes:
Built around a single 8038 waveform generator IC, this circuit produces sine, square or triangle waves from 20Hz to 200kHz in four switched ranges. There are both high and low level outputs which may be adjusted with the level control. This project makes a useful addition to any hobbyists workbench as well. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Allof the waveform generation is produced by IC1. This versatile IC even has a sweep input, but is not used in this circuit. The IC contains an internal squarewave oscillator, the frequency of which is controlled by timing capacitors C1 - C4 and the 10k potentiometer. The tolerance of the capacitors should be 10% or better for stability. The squarewave is differentiated to produce a triangular wave, which in turn is shaped to produce a sine wave. All this is done internally, with a minimum of external components. The purity of the sine wave is adjusted by the two 100k preset resistors. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]The wave shape switch is a single pole 3 way rotary switch, the wiper arm selects the wave shape and is connected to a 10k potentiometer which controls the amplitude of all waveforms. IC2 is an LF351 op-amp wired as a standard direct coupled non-inverting buffer, providing isolation between the waveform generator, and also increasing output current. The 2.2k and 47 ohm resistors form the output attenuator. At the high output, the maximum amplitude is about 8V pk-pk with the square wave. The maximum for the triangle and sine waves is around 6V and 4V respectively. The low amplitude controls is useful for testing amplifiers, as amplitudes of 20mV and 50mV are easily achievable. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Setting Up:
The two 100k preset resistors adjust the purity of the sine wave. If adjusted correctly, then the distortion amounts to less than 1%. The output waveform ideally needs to be monitored with an oscilloscope, but most people reading this will not have access to one. There is however, an easy alternative:- Winscope. This piece of software uses your soundcard and turns your computer into an oscilloscope. It even has storage facility and a spectrum analyser, however it will only work up to around 20KHz or so. Needless to say, this is more than adequate for this circuit, as alignment on any range automatically aligns other ranges as well. Winscope is available at my download page click here. Winscope is freeware and designed by Konstantin Zeldovich. After downloading, read the manual supplied with winscope and make up a lead to your soundcard. My soundcard is a soundblaster with a stereo line input, i made up a lead with both left and right inputs connected together. Connect the lead to the high output of the function genereator, set the output level to high, shape to sine, and use the 1k to 10k range, (22nF capacitor). A waveform should be displayed, see the Figure 1 below:- [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]




 Figure 1.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=+1]Here an undistorted sine wave is being displayed. The display on winscope may flicker, this is normal as it uses your soundcard to take samples of the input waveform. The "hold" button on winscope will display a steady waveform. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Alignment:
First adjust the 100k preset connected to Pin 1 of the 8038. An incorrect setting will look similar to the waveform below:- [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=+1]Adjust the preset so that the top of the sine wave has a nicely rounded peak. Then adjust the other preset, again an incorrectly adjusted waveform is shown below: [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=+1]The two presets work together, so adjusting one affects the other. A little is all that's needed. When your waveform is asjusted and looks similar to Figure 1 press the FFT button on winscope. This will preform a fast fourier transform and the displayed output will be a spectrogram of the input. For a pure sine wave, only one signal is present, the fundamental frequency, no harmonics will be present and so a spectrogram for a pure sine should contain a single spike, see Figure 2 below:- [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]




 Figure 2.[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=+1] A distorted sine wave will contain odd and even harmonics, and although the shape of the sine may look good, the spectrogram will reveal spikes at the hormonics, see below:- [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=+1] Once alignment of the sine wave is complete, the other wave shapes will also be set up correctly. Below is a picture of the triangle waveform generated from my circuit:- [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE]​ [SIZE=+1] Finally the ICL8038PCD is available from Maplin Electronics order code YH38R. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+2]Return to Test Gear  [/SIZE][/SIZE] [/SIZE]​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Electronics related projects, information, and resources.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*20MHz High Speed Function Generator*[/FONT] The High Speed Function Generator was published in the professional electronics section of the Aug 1996 issue of Electronics Australia, and has proven to be extremely popular. The kit is no longer available from any of the kit suppliers.
The project is capable of generating 20MHz or greater Sine, Square, Triangle, and TTL waveforms.



The finished HSFG project, as published.
Read the complete article 20Mhz Function Generator
View the Schematic Diagram.
View the PCB for the published version in 300dpi GIF format
View the PCB for the simpler PCB mount version in 300dpi GIF format.




My first HSFG prototype.
A double sided board with everything PCB mounted. 
YES, those electro's are hanging over the edge of the PCB. I didn't have anything else available, and Jaycar was closed !. This one didn't have the TTL output, that was a last minute inclusion in the second prototype that was published, hence the oversight described below. 
[SIZE=+1]*Notes & Errata* 
There is a problem with the TTL output when the generator is used on the LOW and MEDIUM frequency ranges AND the MAIN frequency adjust control is set to the lower 15% of it's range. Any significant loading on the TTL output will cause it to osscillate on the positive and negative edges. This is apparently an inherent problem with the MAX038 chip !. The only solution is to buffer the SYNC output of the MAX038 with a 74HC14 schmitt inverter. This can be mounted on a small piece of vero-board along with R10 and a bypass capacitor. Use the other 5 inverters in the package in parallel to provide a high current buffered output. Be sure to connect the supply pins of the 74HC14 directly to pins 15 and 16 of the MAX038.[/SIZE]​








*hsfglc11.gif* De******ion: 
Filesize: 18.25 KB Viewed: 1484 Time(s) 



​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

*DL PWM extra capacitors.bmp* De******ion: 
Filesize: 1.07 MB Viewed: 1321 Time(s) 







*tlc555.pdf*​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

I attached a pic showing three different dave lawton circuit schematics. My question is, which one to use!!! Each one has minor differences from the other two. I am still building my skill in circuit construction, so I don't want to have to guess if the circuit I am trying to build even works. Any help on which circuit (which D14.pdf version) to use would be great. I know there was another posting on this, but no one has posted a pic showing the three different versions. Thanks. 


*D14 Version Comparison.JPG* De******ion: These schematics are of the following dates: June 2nd, June 10th, and December 24th Filesize: 181.98 KB Viewed: 159 Time(s) 



​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

I attached a pic showing three different dave lawton circuit schematics. My question is, which one to use!!! Each one has minor differences from the other two. I am still building my skill in circuit construction, so I don't want to have to guess if the circuit I am trying to build even works. Any help on which circuit (which D14.pdf version) to use would be great. I know there was another posting on this, but no one has posted a pic showing the three different versions. Thanks. 


*D14 Version Comparison.JPG* De******ion: These schematics are of the following dates: June 2nd, June 10th, and December 24th Filesize: 181.98 KB Viewed: 159 Time(s) 



​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

w if there is anything I can inprove.. 
Thanks.. 


*b2_spice_dave_lawton_circuit_picture_293.JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 198.73 KB Viewed: 668 Time(s) 







*Dave Lawton PWM B2 spice v5 with VIC.txt* De******ion: 




*Download* Filename: Dave Lawton PWM B2 spice v5 with VIC.txt Filesize: 280.28 KB Downloaded: 88 Time(s) 

*total uninstall installation.txt* De******ion: 




*Download* Filename: total uninstall installation.txt Filesize: 822.6 KB Downloaded: 68 Time(s) 


Last edited by eclipsed78 on Sun Sep 16, 2007 12:20 pm; edited 3 times in total​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

Rb and Ct with the controls given and see the change of frequency, period and duty cycle.

*Astable 555 Multivibrator - doc00019* 

 
The Interactive demo below requires images and java****** to be enabled. 
*freq Hz* *period Sec* *duty cycle*




*Power*



*Ra* 


kilo ohms mega ohms 
*Rb * 


kilo ohms mega ohms 
*Ct * 


uF nF





*LED1*







*LED2*









Above in Gadget form, Astable 555 Multivibrator Gadget , for your ***page or Google Home Page.​ 
These are the formulae used by 555 and same is used in java****** without any change.

* T1 = 0.693 (Ra + Rb) * Ct* charge time of Ct 

*T2 = 0.693 (Rb * Ct)* discharge time of Ct

* T = T1 + T 2* total period in seconds

* F = 1 / T = 1.44 / ((Ra + (2 * Rb)) * Ct)* Frequency in Hertz

* D = T 2 / T* duty cycle, multiply by 100 to get %.

Ct in farads and Ra-Rb in ohms. 



*breadboard1.JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 3.21 MB Viewed: 1330 Time(s) 







*breadboard2.JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 2.29 MB Viewed: 1330 Time(s) 





 

*18 Khz Locked in (XOR not locked in).JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 1.63 MB Viewed: 1212 Time(s) 







*18 KHz off of volt meter.JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 1.81 MB Viewed: 1212 Time(s) 







*magnified pulses 262.6 KHz.JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 1.59 MB Viewed: 1212 Time(s) 







*262 KHz locked in (XOR not lock in).JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 1.66 MB Viewed: 1212 Time(s) 







*freq counter 262_6Khz input.JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 1.96 MB Viewed: 1212 Time(s) 



​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

The limitation in this circuit is that the 4046 can only run up to 20kHz so that the input frequency is limited to 200Hz or 2kHz, depending on the multiplication ratio. This is quite adequate for measuring bass reflex cabinets. 







ernst 


*100598_6lo.jpg* De******ion: 
Filesize: 29.93 KB Viewed: 841 Time(s)


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

و هيا ياشباب


*PG* De******ion: thats my camra..As you can see they are very polished..hopfully it will make them more hydrophilic... Filesize: 1.35 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*2nd 1200 grit sanded.JPG* De******ion: thats a reflection of a ****f brace Filesize: 1.48 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*both 1200 grit sanded.JPG* De******ion: I have only one cell of these right now...if they work better I will have the rest done.. Filesize: 1.6 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*Closed new protoboard.JPG* De******ion: on the go..for science presentations Filesize: 2.36 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*curve traser.JPG* De******ion: This works still, even with its vaccum tubes....can test mosfets, transistors, diodes...works great... Filesize: 2.02 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*My workshop.JPG* De******ion: Hope you like it.. Filesize: 2.29 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*New proto board with buggy pll.JPG* De******ion: its less cramped, but I got some work on it that needs to be done.. Filesize: 2.07 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*New proto Board.JPG* De******ion: Total cost, $45, case was 11...found the wood.., the pegs were 5.50 each..I had the wire and the wire ties Filesize: 2.22 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 









تابع الصور







*PG* De******ion: I was able to include the VIC and the rectifier rack into the new case.. Filesize: 2.12 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*O Scope0.JPG* De******ion: here is my oscope, 60Mhz, really old, but still pretty acurate Filesize: 1.64 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*Protoboard, freq gen, 50V PS.JPG* De******ion: I love new stuff Filesize: 2.12 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*VIC1.JPG* De******ion: this has bifilar chokes, about 870 turns on secondary, 127 turns on primary, and about 50 or so per choke Filesize: 1.64 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s) 







*working pll closeup.JPG* De******ion: As you can see, it pretty messy Filesize: 1.95 MB Viewed: 600 Time(s)


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 مارس 2008)

نموذج جديد وقوى 

الصورة هنا*Stans working prototype PLL_(edited).JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 303.58 KB Viewed: 1405 Time(s) 



​









ok, back to the DEMO version B2 spice 45 DAY trial program... 
Its cool becuase the pots can be changed while the simulation is running, as well as all of the capacitors and resistors.... 
One thing is that the forum was not able to reconize the file extension so I uploaded it as a .txt file, just change the extension of the file back to ".cpr" once you download it....And I checked that there is no problem with changing the file back to the .cpr and it should work...if not something in the forum is doing it... 
tell me what you think and if anyone with some experience with spice programs..let me know if there is anything I can inprove.. 
Thanks.. 


*b2_spice_dave_lawton_circuit_picture_293.JPG* De******ion: 
Filesize: 198.73 KB Viewed: 670 Time(s) 







*Dave Lawton PWM B2 spice v5 with VIC.txt* De******ion: 




*Download* Filename: Dave Lawton PWM B2 spice v5 with VIC.txt Filesize: 280.28 KB Downloaded: 88 Time(s) 

*total uninstall installation.txt* De******ion: 




*Download* Filename: total uninstall installation.txt Filesize: 822.6 KB Downloaded: 68 Time(s)​


----------



## ايمن غبود (25 مارس 2008)

هذه الدائرة ممتازة جدا اخى نرجو منك المزيد من الدوائر


----------



## روح الملائكة (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور كثير


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 أبريل 2008)

ايمن غبود قال:


> هذه الدائرة ممتازة جدا اخى نرجو منك المزيد من الدوائر



ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 أبريل 2008)

روح الملائكة قال:


> مشكور كثير



و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور جابر (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز علي دعوتي الي هذه المعلومات القيمه والمجهود الرائع وجازاك الله كل خير .
ولي بعض الاستفسارات :-

*وهل هذه المكونات موجوده بالسوق المحلي 
* وهل الماء المستخدم للتحليل اي ماء ام ماء مضاف اليه وسيط ؟؟
* وما هو احسن تردد يفضل التحليل عليه 
*ماهي قيمة شدة تيار الخرج لم اجدها في الدوائر الموجوده ام انها تعتمد فقط علي الذبذبه .


----------



## مهاجر (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مبتدىءلينوكس 

على هذا الموضوع المميز 

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## أبوعبد الملك (30 يونيو 2008)

اخي في الله مبتدى لينوكس وكل من شارك معه .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرجو مزيد من المشركات.................ولانملك لكم الاالدعاء لئن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ان لم تجدوا ماتكافؤنهم فدعوا لهم وانشاء الله ندعوا لكم بظهر الغيب .
اخوكم في الله ابو عبد الملك


----------



## مهندس افق (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي وربي يوفق امين


----------



## هاي هاوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير ونسال الله ان يعيننا على تطبيقة


----------



## ali_almatari (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزالكم الله الف خير 
لكن هذه الدائرة تريد مجموعة من المهندسين للعمل على بنائها


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## سيف الارواح (25 أغسطس 2008)

والله حلوه الطريقه


----------



## sun ray (25 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا 

اتمنى ان يكون حجم الصور اقل حتى تفتح الصفحة بسرعة ويكون حجمها معقول 

وإن كانت لديك كتب عن هذا الموضوع غير الكتابين في اول الصفحة يرجى وضعها 

وشكرا الف شكر


----------



## mmech_72 (28 أغسطس 2008)

الى السيد maMar الرد سييأتي قريبا


----------



## ماهر خياط (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*تجارب و نتائج*

الأعزاء : أريد أن أقدم تجربتي و التي أنفقت عليها الكثير من النقود دون أي مردود ولكن ما ربحته هو اكتشاف أسباب فشل استخراج الهيدروجين و الأوكسجين بشكل تجاري أو بشكل شخصي . أولا إن أي محاولة تستطيع أن تستخرج منها العنصرين فنتيجتها حرارة شديدة و تصاعد مستمر غير منتظم في المقاومة أي قد تبدأ باستخراج نصف ليتر في الدقيقة عند مقاومة 20 أمبير لتصل المقاومة بعدساعة أو نصف ساعة الى 35 أمبير . ثانيا : نوع المعدن الذي يستخدم غالي الثمن بالإضافة لتآكله في حال وضع معه أي مواد محرضة فمثلا استخدام أي معدن سيولد لك الغاز المطلوب ولكن سيتآكل فورا و بسرعة مذهلة وحتى الأقطاب الموصلة فليس هنالك جهاز مكفول إن وجد أكثر من 6 أشهر أو سنة ة لا يكفل المعدن المحلل مهما كانت نقاوته والمعدن النقي تجد مشكلة في الرواسب العالقة به و التي تحجب التحليل .ثالثا الحرارة تتحكم بالمقاومة فكلما ازدادت الحرارة ازدادت المقاومة . رابعا بعد تجربتي في تطبيق جميع الصور و المخططات الموجودة في الإنترنت فقد وجدت أن جميع المخططات تنقصها عناصرمهمة لا تظهر إلا بعد التركيب أو تفاصيل مهمة كعدد لفات المحرض مثلا, مع ملاحظة أنك تستطيع رسم الإشارة المربعة على الراسم إلا أن الإشارة ستتشوه فور تمريرها في الماء فكل ماء و له مواصفات محددة و لن تستطيع الدارة الإحتفاظ بشكل الموجة المربعة ولن تجد الماء الذي يحتفظ بخواصه . بالإضافة للفشل الإقتصادي الذي يهم الأشخاص الذين يحسبون كل تجاربهم على الطاقة البديلة أو الطاقة صفر فاستهلاك 20 أمبير مع شدة تيار 12 فولت فالطاقة المستخدمة هي 240 واط ساعي أي أنك ستستهلك 240 واط مقابل 1ليتر في أحسن الحالات و 1 ليتر غاز هيدروجين و أوكسجين لا يستطيع تشغيل مولدة كهرباء تصدر 200 واطأو 500 واط في أحسن الحالات . فأقل تقدير عليك تصدير 12 الى 14 ليتر في الدقيقة الواحدة لتشغيل مولدة كهرباء تولد 500 واط . في حال مزج الهيدروجين مع البنزين أو المازوت فسوف تستطبع أن توفر القليل في المسافات المقطوعة إلا أن مضاره على المحركات أكثر بكثير بدايتها أعطال الصوبابات و تنفيس البواجي من الضغط المتولد في المحرك و الغير محسوب مسبقا ... بالإضافة للبخار المتصاعد من المولد فالبخار سيقوم بعطب العديد من الحساسات كحساس الأوكسجين و ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و حساس الكومبيوتر الذي يعطي الأوامر للبوجي ليطلق شرارته .و بالإضافة للخطر البالغ لانفجار الهيدروجين و الأوكسجين فجميع التجارب العالمية لم تستطع السيطرة على الشرارة الراجعة الى المولدة أو الى مجمع الفقاعات فالغاز المولد سريع الإنفجارو بسرعة هائلة وهو ليس سريع الإشتعال ولم يصنع الى اليوم قطعة تمنع رجوع الشرارة , flash back ولا حتى تجاريا و حتى التجارب الموجودة على الإنترنت تريك أنها تبوء بالفشل. باختصار تجرة توليد الهيدروجين و الأوكسجين مازالت في بداياتها الأولية الضعيفة و لكن السر هو مع ستانلي مير الذي ذهب و أخذ معه السر الوحيد وهو توليد الهيدروجين و الأوكسجين من طاقة ضئيلة جدا و لهذ السبب قتل و سرقت جميع مستنداته و أوراقه حتى أنه حرق مخبر تجاربه . و شكرا لكم :18::86:


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (2 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام زانتم بخير اخى الغالى 
طبعا موضوع رائع .والسؤال هل تم تجربته 
وهل ساحصل على الغازين معا او كل على حده
ارجوا الافاده اخى الغالى لان الموضوع فى منتهى الروعه 
وهل من الممكن وضع الغاز فى مستوعب تحت ضغط ما


----------



## ماهر خياط (2 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير : الغازين سيتولدان معا و ثانيا يمكن ضغطه لحد بسيط جدا و لفترة قصيرة لأنه سيعود للإتحاد سويا و يصبح بخار ماء من جديد


----------



## بنعزوزز (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم. 
هذه مشاركة متواضعة نرجو منكم الدعاء للمسلمين بالرحمة والمغفرة في هذه الأيام العظيمة.
http://rapidshare.com/files/143385537/EAU.rar.html


----------



## سفير فلسطين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووور
مشكوووور




موضوعك كتير ممتاز

بس الدائرة مش واضحة


----------



## الحسن عبد المطلب (6 مارس 2009)

الموضوع مهم جدا ولكن هل هناك احد على علم بخواص الغاز الناتج من درجة ثبات او قابلية لاشتعال او تطايرة والحرارة الناتجة من احتراقه 
أرجو الإفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن غسان الجعبري (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء انا قمت بعمل جهاز يقوم بتحليل الماء عن طريق تعريض الماء لصفائح ستانلس ستيل وكانت النتائج رهيبه بالنسبه لغاز الهيدرجين الذي نتج عندي ولاكن الان ابحث عن جهاز ليعطيني ذبذبات لاقوم بدمجه مع جهازي لتكون الطاقه اكبر 
فهل من احد ليساعدني في هذا المشروع.؟؟.


----------



## mohamed3dsm (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
انا عضو جديد واهوى هذه العلوم بس مش متخصص ممكن شرح بعد تنفيذ الدائره
كيفيه تركيبها وتشغيلها هل لها قطبين يتم تغطيسهم فى المياه 
وهل هذه العمليه تتم فى خزان محكم 
وكيفيه فصل الغازين وتخزينهم فى خزانات لاعاده التحكم فيهم
وهل هوامن عند الاشتعال فى مواتير السيارات الحاليه مثلا
يهيا لى ان الاجابه صعبه جدا جدا 
واسف عالازعاج


----------



## dercncplaner (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

أنا أعلم أن هذا الأمر ممكن بما يسمّا الخليّة الهيدروجينيّة

وفيها (شرح عام ومُبسّط) شبكة تتفكّك بها الجزيئات
فكما أعلم، كانت ومازالت تخرج محاولات لتطويرها، وفي ألمانيا عدد من الشيارات لا يتجاوز الـ10 على حدّ علمي يعمل بطاقة الهيدروجين فقط، ولكن فيها توجد خليّة تعمل بشكل عكسي، فتولّد الكهرباء.

بالنسبة لي فإن هذه الخليّة يمكن توفيرها بشكل ما.


----------



## كونترولر (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 000
وشكراً لك يا اخي على هذا الموضوع اللطيف 
ونسال الله ان يمن على كل المؤمنين بالعلم والهداية لنصرة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## amgad70 (22 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يديلك الصه والعافيه شكرا علي مجهوداتك


----------



## محمد فراس سويد (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا الخير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 مارس 2010)

موضوع متميز ورائع 

وللعلم لولا طمع وجشع الانسان لتطور العلم الى افاق ابعد من التي نحن فيها هذه الايام 

تحياتي


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مجهود رائع شكرا لكم جميعا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم



م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## مهند مجيد (27 يوليو 2010)

خيرالناس من نفع الناس 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد الراى (27 يوليو 2010)

والله بشرة خير


----------



## lilab1969 (22 أغسطس 2010)

merci


----------



## futurelight (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور وارجو من الله أن يمّن على المسلمين باختراعات فعّالة جدا وبسيطة التكلفة


----------



## عالم التقني (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي وبارك الله لك
لكن اخي انا قمت بتتبع موضوعك في كل الاسطر وقمت بعمل تجربة
وخرج غاز اي خرج فقاعات من الماء ولكن الغاز لا يشتعل وحتى لا يرتفع لانه الانبوب لا يخرج منه شيء
والماء يتغير لونه
اخي ما المشكلة هل هي بقوة التيار او الفولتية ام ماذا
انا قمت بعمل تجربة على dc من بطارية سيارة

ارجو الاجابة
وشكرا لك


----------



## عبد الحي2 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل من خلال تصفحي لمواقع الطاقة الحرة .. رأيت في موقعين أجنبيين أن دارة ستانلي ماير فيها أخطاء لذا فأنصح بتطبيق الدارة الحديثة


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة و ان شاء الله الجميع بخير


----------



## م.حرجان (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك اللةخير وشكرا على المجهود الكبير وعلى افادتنا*​


----------



## shadow man (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم وكل عام والجميع بالف خير وانا منذ فترة طويلة اعمل على مبدا الطاقة الذاتية وان شاء الله في القريب العاجل ساقدم نتائجي لهذا المنتدى الرائع ليعم الخير على الجميع ادعو لي بالتوفيق عسى ان تحل بعض المشاكل التقنية والمادية


----------



## صالح التميمي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع يستحق الأهتمام به
شكرا للجميع


----------



## أحمد محمد الحجيري (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب كيفكم ايش اخباركم كل عام وانتم بخير.
أرغب بعمل دائرة بطارية جوال تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية و الطاقة الكهربائية في آن واحد. هل هي موجودة أم لا ؟
أفيدوني بذلك .......وشكرا


----------



## أحمد محمد الحجيري (15 سبتمبر 2010)

حتى لو نشترك كلنا مع بعض في عمل الدائرة


----------



## عالم التقني (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي صاحب الموضوع ارجو المساعدة على سؤالي


----------



## سناء سام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

انا ما بدي اخترع هاالختراع ما بدي حدا يغتالني هههههه
بمزح جد الفكرة حلوة بس عنا بفلسطين صعب لانو كل اشي مراقب


----------



## طالبة هندسة 2010 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انا ابي اجرب اسويها .. 

ولكن مو لسيارة نموذج بسيط واذا نجح معاي .. بفكر في هالمشروع الخطير .. حبيته ^^


----------



## anwer87 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور وجاي التجربيه


----------



## خالد السليني (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هذه نفس فكرة السيارة الهيدروجينية اى انك لم تاتى بجديد وغلاء ثمن تكلفة تقنيتها هو سبب عدم انتشارها فقط وليس نظرية المؤامرة التى تتحدث عنها . فالسوق هو من يحكم وليس اصحاب شركات البترول ولو وجد مصدر طاقة ارخص من البترول فسينتهى عصر البترول تلقائيا كما انتهى عصر الفحم .


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


*http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا

*


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 *http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا

*


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 *http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا

*


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا*


----------



## gsmboy (23 فبراير 2011)

سلمت يداك على هذه المعلومات ولاكن كم احتاج كمته من الماء لقطع مسافة 100كلم


----------



## gsmboy (23 فبراير 2011)

اخ/ت راية الحماس المشكلة تكمن في نوع المعدن فيجب استعمل الستانلس ستيل مي لايصداء ولا يتاكل وايضن يجب اضافت مادة للماء لزيدت الانتاج (كربونات الصوديم) او بلغة مطبخية الكربونة التي تستعمل في الطبخ


----------



## عالم التقني (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي عى ردك ولكن انا استخدمت المعدن المطلوب وهو*الستانلس ام عن موضوع الكربونة لم استعملها لانه لم تذكر بالموضوع وحتى الفيديو الموجود على يو اتيوب تحدث ان مصدر بطارية سيارة وا حوض وا معدن **الستانلس وفلتر فقط
وخرج معه غاز وقام باشعاله
ما المشكلة الموجودة في تجربتي ارجو المساعدة
*


----------



## alaa456 (4 يونيو 2011)

1 - مشكور كتير كتير 
2 - جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك في كل عمل 
3 - 4 - 5 - - وحتى اللا نهاية مشكور يا غالي
بس الله يخليك ليش ما ظهرت الصور عندي


----------



## blacktio (10 سبتمبر 2011)

قمت بتصميم الدائره بى البرنامج mench
ارجو من الساده الاعضاء اى يفتونى فيها وهى تطبيق لدائره موجوده فى احدى الكتب التى قمت تحميلها من المنتدى


----------



## ادور (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## أبوباشا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير ونسال الله ان يعيننا على تطبيقة


----------



## ناصر999 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اين هي دائرة الرنين الالكترونية لا ارى امامي اية دوائر فنرجو من حضرتكم ان ترسمو هذه الدائرة
وشكرا


----------



## ميرنا السيد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبرجاء شرح بعض دوائر الرنين


----------



## blacktio (11 أكتوبر 2011)

[/url][/IMG]



ارجو من الساده الاعضاء ابداء الراى فى الدائره المرفقه وهى مصمه بى برنامج Multisim 11.0


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا الله يزيدك من العلم ويرحم ولديك


----------



## flamme (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلاا على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## سمير عبدالواحد (9 ديسمبر 2011)

انا كنت قد كتبت موضوع على هذا الرابط بعنوان
طلب مساعدة فى دائرة استانلي ميلر - الرنين - بمقابل مادي
http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301503

وانا اكرر الطلب مره اخري انا لا اريد اسير سيارة بالماء ولكن فقط اريد ان استخدمة كوقود منزلي وهذا نص المشاركة

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301503#ixzz1g3QV0JRA

السلام عليكم
يا اخوان انا خبرتي بالإلكترونيات بسيطة جدا جدا - اخوكم مبرمج كمبيوتر - وشاهدت فيديوهات كثيرة عن دائرة تحليل الماء بالرنين لستانلي ميلر وحصلت على مخططات الدائرة ولكن لا استطيع تنفيذها لقلة الخبرة
انا كل الفكرة انى اريد بناء الدائرة واختبارها وربطها بجهاز لتجميع الغاز الناتج من هيدروجين واكسجين فى اسطوانة ثم ربطها بموقد منزلي لإستخدامها كبديل للبوتوجاز الذي اصبح ازمة كبيرة لدينا
انا اتحسر يوميا على ما يحدث فى مصر من مشاكل على انبوبة البوتوجاز فى حين يمكن اشعال الموقد على الهيدروجين الناتج من تحليل الماء ويمكن تطبيق الجهاز لأخونا فى غزة وغيرها من الدول العربية التى تعاني من ازمة فى الوقود

ولهذا اعرض عليكم انا استطيع ان اشتري كل الادوات المطلوبة لبناء الدائرة والتجربة ولكن اريد واحد يبني الدائرة ويعلمني ويشرحها لى وانا بدفع له اجر مناسب نتفق عليه المهم ان الدائرة تشتغل وتنجح ان شاء الله 

ولو نجحت ايه المانع اننا نطبقها بشكل تجاري هذه اسئلة لا اجد اجابه عليها لذلك قررت انى اذيل الستار عن هذه الدائرة مادام انه يمكن تطبيقها فالمخططات منتشرة على الإنترنت والمكونات بالسوق والعقول تستطيع ان شاء الله فلنطبقها ولنستخدمها فى البيوت

فهل يوجد من يمكن ان يشارك معي فى بناء الدائرة انا بالتكلفة والمصاريف والاجهزة التى نحتاجها مع دفع مقابل لمجهوده وهو بالخبرة التى لديه ؟

مرفق مخطط الدائرة لم لا يعرفها
http://65.182.111.235/ftp/Sameer/stanly.zip

====================================

هل يوجد من يمكن ان يشترك معى هو بالخبرة وانا بالتكلفة حتى نجرب هذه الدوائر لعلي الله ينفع بنا امتنا ؟


----------



## kabraider (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## الشوبى2 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجوا حذف الرابط الاخير فأنة لا يليق بهذا النتدى


----------



## الشوبى2 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط بالصفحة رقم واحد


----------



## مصطفى مرزوق (25 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم الايادى يافلللللللللل


----------



## مصطفى سعد مصطفى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ويا ريت تواصلو الشرح


----------



## ahmed421 (2 يناير 2012)

شكراا اخوان بس ممكن احد يلخص الموضوع بشكل كامل حسب ماجاء بالمشاركات السابقة


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اولا اتمنى من صميم قلبي ان يكون هذا الاختراع صحيحا ، و لكنه ، بقدر علمى ، غير صحيح و باثبات بسيط يمكن توضيح الخطأ :
تخيل معى اننا صنعنا نموذجا من هذا الاختراع و قمنا بتوليد بعضا من غاز الهيدروجين و الاوكسوجين ، ثم قمنا بحرق الهيدروجين مرة اخرى ليعطينا الماء و كأي نظام مغلق يمكن تطبيق قانون بقاء الطاقة عليه كما يلي :
الطاقة المدخلة للنظام = الطاقة الناتجة عن النظام ( النظام عبارة عن دورة مغلقة )
الطاقة الداخلة هي طاقة كهربية يجب ان تساوى الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن حرق الهيدروجين 
و كلنا يعلم ان الطاقة الكهربية سعرها ضعف سعر الطاقة الحرارية على الاقل 
اى اننا اذا دفعنا ا دولار كهرباء سنحصل على 0.5 دولار فقط على الاكثر
فطالما ان قانون بقاء الطاقة صحيح فان هذا الاختراع غير مجدى اقتصاديا على الاطلاق ،
و الله اعلى و أعلم


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اولا اتمنى من صميم قلبي ان يكون هذا الاختراع صحيحا ، و لكنه ، بقدر علمى ، غير صحيح و باثبات بسيط يمكن توضيح الخطأ :
تخيل معى اننا صنعنا نموذجا من هذا الاختراع و قمنا بتوليد بعضا من غاز الهيدروجين و الاوكسوجين ، ثم قمنا بحرق الهيدروجين مرة اخرى ليعطينا الماء و كأي نظام مغلق يمكن تطبيق قانون بقاء الطاقة عليه كما يلي :
الطاقة المدخلة للنظام = الطاقة الناتجة عن النظام ( النظام عبارة عن دورة مغلقة )
الطاقة الداخلة هي طاقة كهربية يجب ان تساوى الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن حرق الهيدروجين 
و كلنا يعلم ان الطاقة الكهربية سعرها ضعف سعر الطاقة الحرارية على الاقل 
اى اننا اذا دفعنا ا دولار كهرباء سنحصل على 0.5 دولار فقط على الاكثر
فطالما ان قانون بقاء الطاقة صحيح فان هذا الاختراع غير مجدى اقتصاديا على الاطلاق ،
و الله اعلى و أعلم


----------



## h.haider (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## blacktio (10 مارس 2012)

ما علاقه دفع واحد دولار للحصول على كهرباء فى مكنيكا وكهرابا السيارات 
سوال بسيط هل تعلم ان السيارت تستهلك 12 فولت فى تنشيط المحرك ليعمل على الوقود بنزين مثلا .. 
ومن اين لممحرك تلك القوه الهائله لتحويل 12 فولت الى شراره فى كل اسطوانه احتراق لبداء الحركه وبعد ذلك يقوم بشحن مصدر 12فولت مره اخرى .. 
عن طريق الوقود !! اى كان بنزين جازولين ماء 
ان تطبيق هذه الدائره فى السيارات هو التطبيق الامثل لانك لاتحتاج الى تيار من مصدر خارجى وانما تحتاج الى تيار من نفس المحرك ..


----------



## blacktio (10 مارس 2012)

بديل mosft buz 350 

irfp250

وشكرا


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

جزاكم الله الف خير ونسال الله ان يعيننا على تطبيقة


----------



## احمد عباس علي (16 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (6 أبريل 2012)

أحمد محمد الحجيري قال:


> السلام عليكم شباب كيفكم ايش اخباركم كل عام وانتم بخير.
> أرغب بعمل دائرة بطارية جوال تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية و الطاقة الكهربائية في آن واحد. هل هي موجودة أم لا ؟
> أفيدوني بذلك .......وشكرا



نعم البطارية موجودة وفيه مصباح يدوي يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية ومعه سلك لشحن الهواتف ورخيص جدا حيث يباع في حدود 100درهم ولكم الشكر سلفا


----------



## نمرالدين (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على تنبيهنا لهذا الموضوع . رحم الله والديك .


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (7 أبريل 2012)

لافض فوك هذه حقيقة لكن خيفة أن تظنونا مأجورين أو مثبطين لم نستطع قولها لكم لكنها حقيقة أن هذه التجربة نجحت مع أولئك الثلاثة وبالنسبة لماير سيارته أقرب إلىالدراجة منها إلى السيارةوضع عليها من الأجهزة مايعدلها مرتين وحتى بالنسبة لي الهيدروجين القليل الناتج عن التفاعل لم يحترق عندي والقضية منكب عليها الغرب ومشجع ومأخوذة عنه التكاليف وينال عليها مكافآت ولم ينجح بعد ويقال أن كل السيارات التي تعمل بالماءفي العالم لاتتجاوز العشرة وعلى العموم دوائر الرنين في الصفحة رقم أربع الكثير من دوائر الرنين لكن ممكن الواحد يبدأ بالتفاعل العاديوالذي هوعبارة عبارة عن ملعقة من الصودا الكاوية أو البيكنج بودرة مع لتر من الماء مع 80 غرام أوراق المنيوم ممزق يجمع هذا في برميل قوي ومتين ومحكم الغلق ويترك في مكان بارد بعيد عن السكان تأمينالهم وبعد نصف ساعة خذ البرميل واستعمل الغازالموجود في الداخل في قيادة السيارة في الطبخ في........ وإذغ أردت أن تزيد زد بنفس التناسب فمثلا خمس لترات ماء وخمس معالق صودا و400غرام ألمنيوم وبتطوير الفكرة والتعامل مع هذا الغاز قد تكتشف لنا السر في الموضوع وفق الله الجميع لما يحب وبرضى وأسأل الجميع الدعاء لوالدكم ولكم الشكر سلفا


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (12 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع عبارة عن آراء ودوائر وإقتراحات ووتجارب والرجاء عدم نسيان المقابل الذي هو الدعاء ولكم الشكر الجزيل والعرفان بالجميل


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم 
معلومات رائعة


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (17 أبريل 2012)

نرجوا من فاعلي الخير الترجمة للعربية ام الفرننسية ولهم الشكر مسبقا والتوفيق


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (17 أبريل 2012)

قبل البحث عن تطبيق هذخ الدارة أبحث عن وسيلة لعدم إرتداداللهب الى منبع التفاعل ولكم الشكر مسبقا


----------



## ardm (15 ديسمبر 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------

